# My summer vacation



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2008)

For all of you who have been so patiently helping me, here's my itinerary.

June 12 - Drive 200 miles to Nashville (couldn't get four ff tickets from Knoxville) to fly to Vancouver. Lodging Coast Vancouver Airport. Couldn't get the Hampton, which was my first choice. The Coast got good reviews as a basic convenient place to stay and they have 24 hour shuttle service, my first requirement. We arrive around midnight and will wait until the next morning to go back to the airport to get a rental car.

June 13 - Super 8 in Victoria. Decent reviews and I got it free on a BRG.

June 14 - 21 - Pacific Shores

June 21 - Hampton Inn, Kamloops (hhonors points)

June 22 - 24 - Hart House in Jasper, looks like a nice location. My options were a bit limited by the time I finally started looking for a suite there.

June 24 - July 1 - Elkhorn at the Lodges, Canmore

July 1 - Fairfield Inn, Kelowna (Marriott points)

July 2 - 4 - Hampton Inn, Vancouver Airport (hhonors points)

July 4 - early flight back to Nashville and the 200 mile drive home

This may not be a perfect plan, but I started so late that I'm just relieved that we actually have a bed reserved for every night.

Sheila


----------



## lprstn (May 8, 2008)

Well you are covering a lot of ground.  I find when I have to piece together a trip like this one, I try to fit something nice to do or to eat in at each place so I don't waste the experience of those locations.  And with the 2.5 hour drive to Nashville you may need a vacation from your vacation... 

I did something similar, drove to Myrtle beach (7.5hrs) then to Orlando (9 hours with traffic) and stayed in MB 2 days each way, which gave us time to have 2 vacations for the price of 1.  However, when we returned we couldn't wait til the weekend when we could veg out :zzz: , cause we had so much fun we were tired.


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> June 22 - 24 - Hart House in Jasper, looks like a nice location.
> Sheila



All locations in Jasper are nice locations.     It's a tough place to get it wrong in.  Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Canuck (May 8, 2008)

Looks good Sheila!  You should find out what Kelowna is doing for Canada Day, July 1st!  Should be fireworks and "stuff"  

We once drove from Calgary to Vancouver to catch a flight to Australia!  Did it in 1.5 days (with no fun stops)....CRAZY!


----------



## Kay H (May 8, 2008)

SHEILA,
 If you love the Canadian Rockies only half as much as I did, you will have a wonderful trip.  Enjoy the fantastic scenery.


----------



## IreneLF (May 8, 2008)

Considering how close it is to the time of the trip, ya done good  IMO  
No nights in the car, a good thing.
Thanks for itinerary, see you soon, this fits right in  between UK and Smugglers :rofl:


----------



## shagnut (May 8, 2008)

Sheila, I know you will have a most wonderful time.  !!! Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2008)

IreneLF said:


> Considering how close it is to the time of the trip, ya done good  IMO
> No nights in the car, a good thing.
> Thanks for itinerary, see you soon, this fits right in  between UK and Smugglers :rofl:




Irene ... and I have extra beds at the timeshares since I didn't know if the big kids would go. Looks like they won't. I'll keep your name on 'em. You can even bring Dan if he can ditch the kidlets.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2008)

lprstn said:


> However, when we returned we couldn't wait til the weekend when we could veg out :zzz: , cause we had so much fun we were tired.



Fortunately, we get home Friday night and will have the weekend to catch up on the mail and the laundry. You're right. We'll probably need the rest.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2008)

Canuck said:


> Looks good Sheila!  You should find out what Kelowna is doing for Canada Day, July 1st!  Should be fireworks and "stuff"




Great idea! I found a lengthy list of things for 2007. A quick look just turned up a couple of brief listings for this year, but I'll look further during my planning.

Thanks again for all your help.

Sheila


----------

